# Tesla racks up 200000 miles



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

hmincr said:


> I'm surprised no one posted this. Should ease potential buyers minds about the "100000 miles and I need a new battery" BS.


Wasn't BS for me... I needed a new Tesla battery after driving 100 miles home from the store (and I'm still waiting!) 

https://speakev.com/threads/tesla-battery-range-degredation-forcing-return-to-petrol.3725/


----------



## riba2233 (Apr 29, 2015)

Roadster has older and much more inferior battery chemistry, it's not even comparable on any level. It isn't even battery intended for EV, but laptop battery "made" to work in EV.


----------

